# French and Spanish translations bugged!



## PC_Music

It is totally impossible to translate any word into French or Spanish without having this error message:

"Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers error '80004005'

[MySQL][ODBC 3.51 Driver]Can't connect to MySQL server on 'localhost' (10061)

/includes/2005itfr/checkEnglish0105.asp, line 7"


----------



## cuchuflete

Greetings PC_Music,

Let's try an experiment to determine if this is a WordReference bug, or something in your local network/server/computer environment.

Tell me exactly what steps you are taking:  Which dictionary, what word you are looking up, etc.
I will replicate those steps, and report to you if I have the same error.

If you prefer to do this by PM that's fine, but you are welcome to do it here if that is easier.

Best regards,
Cuchuflete


----------



## JamesSmoker

Hello forums/everybody,

Thanks for this extremely useful resource.

I'm having exactly the same issue with the Italian to English dictionary. Any word typed in (well, so far, dispiacere and paruto (might have made the last one up!)) brings that (nearly the) same error message:

Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers error '80004005'

[MySQL][ODBC 3.51 Driver]Can't connect to MySQL server on 'localhost' (10061)

/includes/2005itfr/checkItalian0105.asp, line 7

Hope it's nothing too serious...

Thanks for your help.


----------



## zebedee

The Spanish/English search works if you go through the Word Reference toolbar.

Just tried the It/En dictionary and got:

HTTP 500 - Error interno del servidor 
Internet Explorer 

Don't know if it's something the Administrator can fix but I'll try and let him know. However I think it's 8:36 am now in his part of the world!

Thanks,
zeb


----------



## JamesSmoker

Ah...ok, thanks!

Hope it gets sorted soon...this is easily the best bilingual dictionary on the net, by a long way. And Primo Levi is begging to be suffered!

Thanks again.


----------



## cuchuflete

Hello again,
I just tried the Italian to English and it's working well for me..



> For dispiacere:
> Principal Translations:
> dispiacere	(dispiacere)	nms	regret
> dispiacere	(dispiacere)	v	to displease
> dispiacere	(tristezza, dispiacere)	nm	sadness
> 
> Additional Translations:
> dispiacere		nm	cause of sadness
> .



I've also used English-English and English-Spanish and Spanish to English this morning with no difficulties.

I'll try a few in FR to see what happens.

cuchu


----------



## JamesSmoker

Hoorah - working for me too. Wonder what happened there...?


----------



## cuchuflete

JamesSmoker said:
			
		

> Ah...ok, thanks!
> 
> Hope it gets sorted soon...this is easily the best bilingual dictionary on the net, by a long way. And Primo Levi is begging to be suffered!
> 
> Thanks again.



James,
Welcome to the forums!!  If you are still having problems with the dizzionarii, try our Italian/inglese forum.  The people there are generally quite friendly and helpful.

I cannot replicate your problems, so I don't know if it's our server or not.
All of the dictionaries are working for me, and I've tried them with Foxfire, Safari and IE.

However, one particular thread in the Culture forum is acting quirky.  I'll wake the Administrator and see what he can do!!

Un abbraccio,
Cuchu


----------



## cuchuflete

To all having Dictionary problems:

The Administrator is aware of the problem and is addressing it now.  No need for further reports.
Thanks for your patience.

Cuchuflete.


----------



## mkellogg

Sorry everyone!

I tried switching to a new server for the French and Italian dictionaries and the results were disasterous!  They are now safely back on the old server and running well.

And thanks for the phone calls cuchuflete!

Mike


----------

